
Ask HN: What is Microsoft ESE? - mwhuang2
I applied for a Software Engineering internship at Microsoft and was rejected. However, they&#x27;ve offered  me an interview for an ESE (service engineering) internship instead.<p>Is anyone familiar with this position? I&#x27;ve read through the description they&#x27;ve sent me, but I&#x27;m still not exactly sure what it entails. I really want to go into software engineering, so I&#x27;m not sure if this would be the best fit for me.<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;nYf5G9H
======
gdltec
Based on the description it looks like you'll be doing some programming and
working closely with software engineers. If you don't have a lot of
programming experience this could be a great way to learn and get your foot in
the door.

~~~
mwhuang2
Thanks, just wanted to know if this was worthwhile as opposed to a full-on
software engineering internship.

